
The Elon Musk Fiction: How Myths Paralyze Progress - l33tbro
https://medium.com/@exiledconsensus/the-elon-musk-fiction-how-myths-paralyze-progress-1c3256d12f1d
======
village-idiot
As someone involved in the car space professionally and personally; most
people that I know wish Tesla well, but think that Musk is a crazy person
who’s going to absolutely wreck his own company.

------
yedawg
This article is just a piss take of a guy who has achieved a lot and made
enormous contributions to society and has done some self destructive things in
the process. Too much pressure does that to anyone. Love him or hate him, he
is a less charismatic Steve Jobs.

~~~
dxkytdkdjyud
Is it really a 'piss take' of Elon Musk or the people who idolize him?

The fact that Elon Musk may have influence in our world is even more of a
reason to exercise some critical thinking when it comes to his ideas.

The article does not veer off into discussion about Musk's personal choices
that some would label destructive. It is certainly a critical article, but it
does not seem fair to classify this article as a pisstake.

